# Finally ready to start developing film!!



## camperbc (Jul 17, 2012)

For those of you who do not know me, I am a landscape/nature  photographer (living on a remote, windswept and stunningly scenic island  off the northeast coast of Newfoundland) and a collector of vintage  cameras. I have a large display cabinet filled with flawless old SLR's,  rangefinders, folders/box cameras, and my personal favorite, a gorgeous  Yashica 635 dual format TLR. I have not used most of these cameras; it  has been many years since I have shot with film. This is about to  change, even though I am bedridden most of the time, due to a serious  and permanent spinal injury. Although immobile for the most part, I do  experience the odd "good" day, and I am making it my mission to get up  and about on my good days, and start _using_ some of these lovely old cameras!

And  not only that, but I have decided to do my own developing for the first  time in 35 years! In fact, yesterday I went online and ordered what I  hope is everything I will need to start developing my own b&w film,  but it has been so long I fear I may have missed something. Here is a  list of what I have ordered:

- Film (duh!) 
- Paterson Super System 4 tank with two adjustable reels
- Ilford Ilfosol-3 Film Developer
- Ilford Ilfostop Stop Bath
- Ilford Rapid Fixer
- Edwal Wetting Agent
- Darkroom Thermometer
- ClearFile Archival Plus Negative Sleeves (6X6 and 35mm)
- Film clips
- Set of graduated cylinders
- Beaker cups (set... small to large)
- Funnels (set of 3)
- Digital timer
- Large graduated pitcher 

Am  I on the right track? Anything else that I need to begin? It has been a  VERY long time since I have done this, so of course I am interested in  hearing any/all suggestions you may be able to provide. I am about to  order a new Epson V600 flat bed scanner; ($179.99) seems to be the best  choice for my limited budget. (would love to hear from anyone who has  this scanner, and what your thoughts are) I don't think I will need to  buy a changing bag, as I have a light-tight room. 

Because I live in such a remote region, there is _nowhere_ within hundreds of miles to buy film or darkroom supplies. Also, _any_  retailer in Canada is much more expensive than the USA, so although I  would prefer to shop Canadian, I have to be realistic and watch my  pennies, due to my very modest disability pension. So I buy most  everything I require from either B&H or Freestyle; Even after  duty/brokerage fees, it works out to about half the cost of buying here  in Canada! (if someone can point me to an affordable Canadian retailer, I  will be eternally grateful!)

 Here is a list of 15 cameras that I  plan to use over the next few months for capturing my Fogo Island  (Newfoundland) landscapes:

- Minolta Maxxum 700si
- Minolta Maxxum 7000 
- Canon AT-1 
- Canon AE-1 
- Cosina CT-1 "Super" 
- Canon Canonet 28 
- FED 2 (D6)
- Zorki-4 
- Yashica Electro 35 GSN
- Minolta Hi-Matic "F" 
- Yashica 635 TLR

Modified for 120 film:

- Kodak Duaflex I 
- Kodak Brownie Flash Six-20 
- Kodak Autographic 1A 
- Kodak Brownie Target Six-16 

The  Canon AT-1 that I listed above is the very camera I used during my high  school photography class back in 1977! My brother purchased it new and  had allowed me to use it for my course. He recently informed me that he  kept it for all of these years; had it sitting on a book shelf. You can  imagine my excitement when he mailed it to me! I was amazed to see that  it is still in beautiful condition! (only needed light seals) When I  opened the parcel it brought back a lot of fond memories for me!

So, that's my story. This is all new to me _again_,  so I will be posting soon to either show you my handiwork or to plead  for assistance. I'm looking for all the advice I can get; hoping to hear  from many of you with any pointers that may help me get through this!

Thanks,
Glen 
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2012)

THIS ALL SOUNDS TOTALLY SWEET! I too have a Yashica 635!!! I used to own the Kodak Duoflex I, and I have a nice Brownie Flash Six-20 floating around someplace (in a yellow Kodak gift box,no less!). I owned a Cosina CT-1 Super, which some drunk girl at a party ruined  by dropping it back when Reagan was president...yeah...that was a painful one...(the camera being ruined I mean, not necessarily the era when Reagan was President).

It seems to me that you have all that is needed for developing B&W film. As far as washing the film; I have used this method, which saves time, and water, and does a great job. It is done thusly: fill tank with rinse water and provide continuous agitation for 10 sec/ allow 30 seconds standing/ dump water/ re-fill with water/ 10 second agitation/30 second stand. Repeating this process for a total of six or seven minutes will remove MORE residual fixer than will a 10-minute wash which wastes and multiple gallons of running water.

I have an EPSON 3200 film scanner...oldish...but it does an "okay job", especially on 120 rollfilm. Not too shabby. The newer V600 will undoubtedly be an even better performer. I hope you will post some of your results Glen!


----------



## timor (Jul 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> It seems to me that you have all that is needed for developing B&W film. As far as washing the film; I have used this method, which saves time, and water, and does a great job. It is done thusly: fill tank with rinse water and provide continuous agitation for 10 sec/ allow 30 seconds standing/ dump water/ re-fill with water/ 10 second agitation/30 second stand. Repeating this process for a total of six or seven minutes will remove MORE residual fixer than will a 10-minute wash which wastes and multiple gallons of running water.


There is also more effective metode of removing residual fixer. 3 minutes wash in solution of sodium sulfite (15-20 g per liter) will remove 97-98% of thiosulfate salts from the emulsion. The next 3 min of wash in slowly flowing water (around 1.5-2 liters) will remove the rest. The trick is to not to use water directly from the tap ( Derrel - gallons ?!) as it is too cold and ineffective (below 18 C is doing nothing), but use water of he same temperature or 1-2 degree warmer as used in the process of development.


----------



## Hobbytog (Jul 18, 2012)

How about some string to form a line to hang the negs on to dry and also the prints? 

Paul


----------



## camperbc (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Derrel,

Wow, what a coincidence that we have the same taste in cameras! Do you shoot very often with your Yashica 635? Your thoughts on it? I am willing to bet that you have never seen one like mine... with factory installed black radial dials!

I will definitely try your method for washing the film, thanks. Yes, I am told that the V600 is really nice for 120, and not too shabby with 35mm either. It costs less than $200, so likely about the best bang for my buck at the moment. 

I have yet to use my Cosina; how did you like yours? (before it went for a swim!) I was fortunate to get mine in pristine condition; looks brand new, as do the several lenses that came with it!

I will certainly be posting some results from my first developed rolls!

And thank-you Timor, for your instructions to remove the residual fixer, and to Paul for your suggestion of the string for hanging the films, thanks!

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2012)

I SAW your post about the most-unusual Yashica 635 that you own fairly recently; those large, black, knurled adjusting dials were MOST unusual!!! Your 635 is probably a rare variant, if the experts are to be believed. Mine, which has the accessory pressure plate/mask and 35mm adapter in the original leather case, is just a "stock" Yashica 635. Earlier this summer, I took the ole 635 out for the FIRST TIME since 1987, and ran three rolls of 120 color film through it. I have not sent the film off yet, so I triple-wrapped each roll in heavy duty aluminum foil, and then put the three rolls into a light-proof tin box in the bottom of the refrigerator...I plan to shoot the rest of the two pro-packs of 120 with the camera this summer, then send it all off to California to a good lab for developing.

My Cosina? I had it for about three rolls of film, and then the drunk girl dropped it and that was all she wrote...

What was weird was that, carrying the Yashica 635 in public this May, along with a HUGE Nikon d-slr, I had numerous, numerous people ask about the twin-lens reflex I had slung over my shoulder! One woman even asked if she could hold it!!! So...I allowed her to, and I snapped a really quick photo of her with it! Here she is:







Stranger Posing With My ca. 1958 Yashica 635 TLR


----------

